# early signs of pregnancy?? HELP ??



## xx kath s xx (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

need some advice really, am a week late for my AF but this is quite normal for me as i do not always ovulate with PCOS, i do have a blocked right tube which cons said would prevent implantation   but am really bloated have slight heartburn and have a really funny taste in my mouth, no matter what i do this taste will not go away, has been four days now...

I'm not sure if I'm pregnant or if this taste in my mouth is an early pregnancy sign?? I'm scared to take a test as don't want to see another neg test    I also dot want to test to early??

Any advice??


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hi kath,
would advise taking a hpt in the morning...............you never know, with the symptoms you describe it very well could be a BFP   Sending you heaps of    hun,

lol
Deborah
xxx


----------



## xx kath s xx (Jul 28, 2007)

thanks Deborah,

Am so scared of a BFN... had far two many and i know it will bring me down. 

sorry for sounding very sorry for myself  

kath x


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hey sweetie,
totally understand what you mean, I wish I had shares in First Response as I'd be minted by now!!! You could of course just wait for a bit longer, I understand that feeling that if you don't test then there is a chance that you could be pregnant, and that you don't want to test incase it's negative.....I've been there heaps of times,
so sorry not to be much help, but sending you heaps of positive vibes,
lol
Deborah
xxx


----------



## xx kath s xx (Jul 28, 2007)

you have helped alot.... THANK_YOU , just knowing others feel the same as i do helps really, I think i may wait another day until i test, am really bloated and this taste is driving me crazy LOL 

My son is nearly eleven, so can not really remember early pregnancy signs, so i thought i would post and ask if anyone recognises my symptoms, or have ever had them.

Kath xx


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

have you tried babysnark? if you type it into google it will come up with a link and on the site is a section entitled early pregnancy symptoms. Worth a read (I could probably recite it standing on my head.........I've read it so many times in my favourites!!) bloating and metallic taste in mouth are definately early pregnancy signs hun.
Early symptoms can vary enormously from person to person and from pregnancy to pregnancy. When I was pregnant I had A/F cramping type pains a week before A/F (which I never usually get) became really tired very quickly and couldn't keep my eyes open after about 3pm, so had to sleep for a few hours, the little bumps on my nipples became much more prominant (think they are called Montgomerys something or others!!) my sense of smell was really heightened and if someone walked past me with a cigarette it made me want to retch!!
I tested on day 36 of my cycle as I'd only ever got to day 35 before but I didn't actually think I was pregnant, it was only when I tested positive that I realised that I'd had the pregnancy symptoms ( the tiredness didn't kick in until after the pg test)
anyway sorry for the long post, best of luck when you decide to test,
love
Deborah
xxx


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

fingers crossed for you hunni 

have u tested


----------



## xx kath s xx (Jul 28, 2007)

NO NOT YET  

i


----------



## xx kath s xx (Jul 28, 2007)

I will though, am working tomorow night at the clinic, im a community and family planning nurse, so will do one when im there saves cash, and seeing as i may need furher fertility treatment later in the year we are saving every penny.... will keep you updated, thanks again for your support

kath xx


----------

